# 2009 Jetta 2.5 40k maintenance - fuel filter?



## tpink (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this the right forum for this topic?
I am doing the 40k maintenance.
I bought my 40k kit from MJM Autohaus.

Has anyone done this and do you have any feedback to share or to save time/mistakes?
This might be useful to anyone who wants to do this after the warranty expires..
Thanks.

- I changed the cabin filter. No problem.

- I see a video for the air filter.
It looks like a bit of work to access and change. Any comments here?

- Spark plugs (NGK) should not be an issue.

- What oil should I use? I am in the Northeast. My feeling is 5-30 or 5-40.
Any brand in particular?

- Any tricks to changing the oil filter?

- Where is the fuel filter and how do I change it?

Thanks all!

T


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

The pictures to this are broken, but the instructions are pretty detailed. Wear safety glasses and be ready to clean up gasoline if you recently drove your car :beer:

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/10#


----------



## tpink (Nov 11, 2012)

*Thanks!*

That gets me started...


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

For the oil, draining the filter housing does not require any special tools as a lot of sources state. Just use a small screw driver to push the orange nipple inside the housing up and to the side -- really simple and not messy if you're quick about it. And be real careful tightening it back up. It's plastic and has been know to crack with too much torque.

The air filter is not hard at all. The filter is underneath the stock cover, so you'll need a pair of pliers and a screw driver to unhook the intake tubes (one by the grill and the other from the maf to throttle body). The cover is held by little rubber grommets so don't be afraid to yank it. It wont break.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

the oil that i prefer to use is Liqui Moly 5w -40 changed every 5k-7.5k

the spark plugs get NGK laser platinum which come pregapped to .040 double check
the oil filter: stick with the brand name MANN or oem. make sure that you put some oil on the rubber gasket before you re install the filter housing to make sure you have a complete seal.
also put some fresh oil in the filter housing that way you do not starve your motor of oil when you start it up.

you can buy both the liqui moly oil and ngk sparkplugs at your nearest napa auto parts.

for the fuel filter here are some tips:

The back two are relatively easy to do, as their release buttons face outward to clear area for reasonable access. 
The trick is to recognize the release button,press it in a tiny bit, and then pull straight off.
Be ready for fuel to escape 


arrows in pictures point to release buttons


















The other one has the release button on the opposite side.
I had great difficulty removing that one.
Ended up pushing the best I could on the release button with my finger, 
while gently twisting a screwdriver blade in the gap to push it free.
You do not want to break these connectors, that repair is much more work and cost.


----------



## tpink (Nov 11, 2012)

*Awesome!*

The pics and tips help.
Will probably save me an hour underneath the car!

Is jacking up the car easy? I have a floor jack and plan to place the flat disc under the RR wheel jack point provided in the VW maintenance manual. I don't want to crush anything...


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

little tip... the engine cover will come off a little easier if the engine is warm.. the little rubber pieces get a little softer when its warm


----------



## chaos12 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Great*

This was very helpful the only post of its kind with PICTURES! Made the replacement on my 2006 go well. To bad the jacking point is right where you want to be to get at the filter! the previous owner had no honest idea when it was done last so i decided to get at it. Good thing, 
the old one my have been the factory one (it had rust) so glad I got this taken care of thanks again!

The one closest to the drivers side of the car was hard for me too. There is really no space to get at it. I took the old one out of the black plastic bracket after I got the rear two fuel lines off so it was just hanging on the front fuel line. Made it easy to get that front clip depressed and yank the whole works off. :thumbup:


----------

